# Anavar making me tired?



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 6, 2019)

im 1.5 weeks into running 50 mg/day var 1/2 in the morning and half at night. within a half hour of taking it i start to feel sleepy and my eyes feel tired this has gone on since the first week i have checked my bp, and heart rate and they are fine. has anyone experienced this?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't sound like Var


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds like anadrol when I was on it, **** it at least you will be strong as an ox


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2019)

The internet is loaded with stories of people getting underdosed dbol instead of var.  maybe the case?


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 6, 2019)

It's definitely after I take the var. I have had a similar issues with dbol.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 6, 2019)

Are you taking only anavar? No testosterone?  If you're doing no test there's your answer.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 6, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Are you taking only anavar? No testosterone?  If you're doing no test there's your answer.



Im on trt and upped my dose to 250mg/wk. It's hard to tell but seems like it's slowly getting better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2019)

Down it with a quad espresso and get to work!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2019)

So to be clear you are running 250mg of test e weekly and 50mg of var daily (25mg am / 25mg pm)?

What are you goals exactly?

To increase energy also consider reviewing your diet ... consuming less sugar and more complex carbs will do along way to improving overall sustained energy ... also if you consume alcohol seriously consider give it up for 3 to 6 months just to see if you physically feel better ... I did that in 2018 ... and I'm not looking back (not an alcoholic just getting older and want to feel my best).


----------



## German89 (Mar 6, 2019)

Are you sleeping enough?

Are you eating enough?

Getting enough carbs? Maybe up your cals and see how you feel?

Maybe add a nap in here and there too


----------



## BlueStreak (Apr 5, 2019)

It's actually really normal to feel tired when taking oral toxic liver steroids like anavar. The exhaustion feeling is from the stress it is putting on your liver. The best thing you can do is to use a good liver aid supplement with your cycle that is based on TUDCA, milk thistle and NAC.


----------

